# Sprayers - would appreciate guidance



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

My lawn is approximately 2500 sqft


http://imgur.com/GH9XRXh

. I've been reading a lot of articles / youtube review / forum post on sprayers and I have to say I am a bit overwhelmed. I'm looking to buy a sprayer to apply pre-m (and eventually all other liquid lawn care product I'll learn about) and I have a hard time narrowing down what would be most suitable for my situation.

Most guide seems to present the battery powered backpack sprayer with a 4GL container as the "best bang for buck" investment for the regular home owner in the long run assuming you don't have a multi-acre property.
I am also aware that to step thing one notch further, most ppl around here advocate upgrading the stock wand to the DFW version and I would be ok to this once I get a bit more accustomed to sprayers in general.

So ultimately here is my question : as a first time user / home owner with a 2.5K sqft yard that is aiming to achieve Tier 2 level (ref. g-man's cold season guide) within 2-3 years , what model of sprayer would you guys recommend (max 225$USD cap before tax/shipment) ?

*** P.s : this is a repost from my question on the Canadian sub-forum (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=26070&p=364108#p364108 ) in case some of the USA counter-part could still be shipped in. ***


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Chapin 20 volt backpack with DFW wand upgrade. Will be all you ever need and come in right at your budget. There are better ones out there but that one works fine for me. The wand upgrade is essential and will put you over budget with the higher end models.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a sprayers-plus 105ex. Would probably work for your application and budget.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I think it's safe to say that most people that geek out on any particular thing, like we do with turf equipment, have already graduated to a point where they know what they want based on previous trial & error & experience. It's also safe to say that a battery-powered sprayer makes learning to use one so much easier, a bit like learning to drive on a manual vs automatic transmission. With the battery sprayer you no longer need to be aware of the PSI output as you would in a manual, for ex... so this part of the decision should somewhat be settled IMO. As for the DFW wand? I'm not sure you'd appreciate it unless you started out on a wobbly plastic leaky wand first :lol: Not saying you shouldn't jump into the best of the best, just saying that you may or may not need/value all of the upgrades.

Here's a good way to try one out though - the new, redesigned, Ryobi 4-gal sprayer at Home Depot! You can fill it up with water and take it for a test run... pay attention to the spray pattern and the droplet size and try to run some calibration exercises. The online feedback you're getting will make a lot more sense to you afterwards! And if you find another more appealing one you'd have a personal reason to do so, not just a recommendation.

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ryobi-18v-one-lithium-ion-cordless-4-gal-backpack-spayer-kit-with-2-0-ah-battery-and-charger/1001622230


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

Sprayers Plus YT25E.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmTwsYBPvWk

I'll be getting one of these. Been through two battery powered Chapin sprayers (20 and 24V) and a few pump sprayers.

Buy once, cry once. Don't cry 3 times like me


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

I was in the same boat and ultimately picked up a 4gal spraymate backpack sprayer, which I just received in the mail yesterday. I plan to use it for the first time tomorrow with a pre-m application.

Spraymate seems to be the residential branch of Flowzone.

https://www.buyspraymate.com/shop/sprayers


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

I didn't expect that many responses ! You guys are awesome. Seems like the range of recommendation is similar to the mainstream youtubers :

LCN : *Field King #190571*
Silver Cymbal : *Sprayer plus YT25E* / *Jacto PJB 20* (this one seems tricky to import into Canada)
Ryan Knorr: *Sprayer plus 105ex*
CGI turf: *Strom / Flowzone (these seems tricky to get in Canada)*
Pest and Lawn Ginja : *Flowzone (same comment as above)*
How to with doc : *M4S M4*

Some nice folks on the Canadian sub forum were recommending the *Chapin 20v 4GL backpack sprayer* (easily accessible in our home improvement center) but after seeing the comments in Ryan's review 



 I'm a bit worried with that choice.

There is also this thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=25667&hilit=ryobi where some folks are trying out the new 4GL Ryobi with the new pressure dial.

LCN's recommendation seems like a nice sprayer (the design seems like it would be less prone to leaking and pump failure) but having a 2GL capacity means I'll most likely have to play with dilution ratio to fit my lawn in that 2GL format (4GL would have been ideal for easier ratios ie: x/1Gl = 1Ksqft).

In the end like @corneliani said, it feels like everyone has their own preference and i'm sure i'll get to a point where I am able to pin point what "feels" good to me. I simply want to avoid getting a "poor quality" sprayer. I'll keep reading your recommendations and will pull the triggers before end of the next week to be in time for Pre-M application. Once I do, i'll make sure to update you guys on the my final pick .

You guys are a wonderful community and thank you for your time . Cheers


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Pascal-lawn said:


> I didn't expect that many responses ! You guys are awesome. Seems like the range of recommendation is similar to the mainstream youtubers :
> 
> LCN : *Field King #190571*
> Silver Cymbal : *Sprayer plus YT25E* / *Jacto PJB 20* (this one seems tricky to import into Canada)
> ...


The one thing you have to keep in mind is: Can you get these shipped to Canada? There a lot of products the American YouTube guys use that are not available to us here. If they are available to you, how much does it cost to ship? You've already set a budget. It's so easy to spend on this hobby. I suggest sticking to your budget.

The Chapin battery sprayer we mentioned in the Canadian forum will be perfect for you. It's in your budget and you can pick it up in store.

You can paralyze yourself with the endless options. This is true of everything in this hobby.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Do folks thing the DFW wand is needed for the FlowZone Typhoon 2? Looks like it has a metal wand and whatnot already.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

For 2500 square feet you are looking at 2 gallons of carrier for most applications. You can certainly use a 4 gal backpack, but you also don't need that much sprayer. A 2 gallon handheld will be more than enough. Depending on how much you want to spray, you may not even need a battery, though the additional cost is likely more than worth it.

If you are planning on a less then one application per month, I would not get a backpack for that size lawn. If you plan to spray every 1-2 weeks, then a backpack makes more sense.

If you buy a 2 gal handheld, and find you want to move to a backpack that isn't a big deal. The 2 gallon becomes your Humic/SLS/organic stuff sprayer and the backpack gets used for fungicides/herbicides/Urea/chemical stuff.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> I'll be getting one of these. Been through two battery powered Chapin sprayers (20 and 24V) and a few pump sprayers.
> 
> Buy once, cry once. Don't cry 3 times like me


Were you able to purchase your Flowzone yet? I just unboxed mine and saw it was a Spraymate brand and wondered if anyone else got the same?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

jha4aamu said:


> Were you able to purchase your Flowzone yet? I just unboxed mine and saw it was a Spraymate brand and wondered if anyone else got the same?


I'm confused by this question. @itsmejson said he ordered and received a spraymate above. Are you saying you ordered a Flowzone but received a Spraymate?


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > Were you able to purchase your Flowzone yet? I just unboxed mine and saw it was a Spraymate brand and wondered if anyone else got the same?
> ...


I was replying to @SCGrassMan who said he was going to be ordering a Flowzone.

I ordered a Flowzone Tornado (Fszaah) and received a Spraymate. Not sure if it was a mistake or if its a Flowzone branding thing.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

No, it's not a mistake. Tornado is branded Spraymate. Here's the whole catalog: 
https://uploads-ssl.webflow.com/5fbd1627847cde72e09dc2e8/602aa545cbd3e08229d828b8_FlowZone2021Catalog2-15-21.pdf


----------



## itsmejson (Aug 20, 2020)

Yes I ordered and received my SprayMate tornado. Used it for the first time yesterday and really like it. Also added The teejet quick connect adapter.

One thing I did find was the markings for water levels is off. If you look closely the .5 & 1 gal is off so I had to mark the correct water levels.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be getting one of these. Been through two battery powered Chapin sprayers (20 and 24V) and a few pump sprayers.
> ...


Not yet, I needed a new blower and powerhead first - I got the blower and the battery today.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I've been happy with a 4gal manual pump backpack on my 5k (2k front, 3k rear) lawn. With a manual hand can there is no way to maintenance pump. I use a 1gal hand can for spot spraying.

After looking at all the competitors I settled on the Hudson/SP Systems/Swissmex SP0. I bought mine from Sprayer Depot
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/hudson-sp0a-triple-function-bak-paka-sprayer

Metal wand, 11/16 Teejet threads, agitation for prodiamine, solid construction. I don't see this model mentioned much but it checks all the boxes at lower price point than, for example, a chapin + dfw wand to get the same features.

I added a 30psi constant flow valve for precise applications. I find once I pump up the tank I need a maintenance pump every 5secs or so. I did have to measure out and mark with a sharpie each gallon increment.

The Field King equivalent comes with a cf valve but I believe nonstandard threads if that is a concern.


----------



## Pascal-lawn (Mar 15, 2021)

Quick update for all the folks who chipped in, I went with @Harts 's recommendation and chose the 24v chapin sprayer (https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/chap ... 0823p.html) . Up in Canada this sprayer is easily available at our home improvement center so for a 1rst buy I figured it would be a "simpler" choice.

Next step is to look into teejet tips since I have the intention of using a large spectrum of chemicals with it (herbicide, pesticide and fungicide)and I'd like to have a tip for each application type so I can keep things consistent.

Eventually i'll dive into the DFW wand but for this year I want to get the basics down. Not sure with if I can put teejet tips directly on the OEM wand but i'm sure i'll find out either way .

I'll be spending a few hours playing with the sprayer following some calibration guide and getting accustomed to it. I'll keep you guys posted on how things go and hopefully the unit wont have any issue out of the box.

Edit : seems like teejet tips will fit (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26189)


----------



## bwhitaker (Apr 11, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Do folks thing the DFW wand is needed for the FlowZone Typhoon 2? Looks like it has a metal wand and whatnot already.


I assume you'll want this:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15436

If you want to keep using the flowzone pressurewasher handle/lance but use the teejet tips, you'll likely want:

1/4" FNPT to 1/4" Male QC : https://www.amazon.com/Tool-Daily-Pressure-Coupler-Connect/dp/B07RHK7HK2
TeeJet 22674 1/4" 45 Degree Quick Jet Body: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CMT5CBO

Then all your normal Caps, screens, nozzles etc. In Quick Jet couplings. Note if you don't go with a screen with a 5psi check valve in it you'll need to use a different body.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but would anyone recommend buying a cheap hand can for Gly apps specifically? Or can I apply it via my daily driver and just make sure I rinse it out well? I'd hate to go apply N and kill off my entire lawn instead (partially joking)... At the same time, if I don't need another sprayer laying around that only gets used once in a blue moon, I'd like to avoid doing so.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ColeLawn said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but would anyone recommend buying a cheap hand can for Gly apps specifically? Or can I apply it via my daily driver and just make sure I rinse it out well? I'd hate to go apply N and kill off my entire lawn instead (partially joking)... At the same time, if I don't need another sprayer laying around that only gets used once in a blue moon, I'd like to avoid doing so.


Yeah I have a little Roundup brand 1 gallon container that I just use for Roundup. It has a three way selectable nozzle.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I used to keep them separate. Now everything goes in the backpack with triple rinse in between.


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

ColeLawn said:


> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but would anyone recommend buying a cheap hand can for Gly apps specifically? Or can I apply it via my daily driver and just make sure I rinse it out well? I'd hate to go apply N and kill off my entire lawn instead (partially joking)... At the same time, if I don't need another sprayer laying around that only gets used once in a blue moon, I'd like to avoid doing so.


Get a 1 gallon or 2 gallon sprayer from Harbor Freight for your glyphosate. Doing the triple rinse is like counting days for birth control.


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

@bmodrow Get a 1 gallon or 2 gallon sprayer from Harbor Freight for your glyphosate. Doing the triple rinse is like counting days for birth control.

Love the analogy, sure don't miss those days/weeks. And I live right down the road from HF so great suggestion. I'll stop by today possibly.

Thanks guys.


----------

